# CCW Down the East Coast Q's



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

So I find myself called down to New Jersey at around 9 lastnight, and started the driving trek out on the pike / down 91 to 95 in CT, get over the George Washington Bridge, and start to need gas and a place to stop for a few minutes. My question is, As some of you may know, some of the NJ rest areas aren't that great, and when i"m able to get my CCW permit, what would I have to do to be able to carry in NJ? 

On a previous trip, I've been approached by a shady guy that was saying he needed a ride to a bus station because him and his family were going to miss a bus, I told him I couldn't give him one, he goes to the back of the parking lot and talks to another car, and starts walking back over to me. The car comes over and pulls up next to me, making it hard to get out, and the guy on foot asks again if I could give him a ride, I said no, again. At that point, I got out of there, and stopped at the next area to gas up.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Wouldnt other states have to respect it like they do out of state drivers license's?


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

From Packing.org:



> SPECIAL CONSIDERATION: Some NJ residents here on this board insist that non-residents who want to bring guns into NJ should have a NJ Firearms ID card? After recently speaking to Attorney Evan Nappen for two hours about NJ, I too now am inclined to agree. Attorney Nappen advocates it because it provides a positive means for a police officer to establish that you are a law abiding citizen. That's because the process is very intrusive and a little expensive, but the card is good for life, with no additional costs.
> 
> Non-residents must apply at a NJSP Barracks near you (no roadways, GSP, TPK etc.) There, you would fill out a form for a background check, allow a mental health check, and provide two references who would definitely be contacted about your character. The Sergeant handling firearms would then fingerprint you. There is a fee of $72.00 that must be paid at that time. Once all your paperwork comes back, the Sergeant would call you to come pick up the card(right thumb print applied to the back) and you sign it in front of the officer.
> 
> Whew! Not saying it's fair, sane, morally right, or Constitutional, only giving the message. That's NJ for you folks?


So I guess applying at the SP barracks would be the way to go.



> NON-RESIDENTS:
> 
> Must apply at NJ State Police Barracks(No roadways: Parkway or Turnpike)
> 
> ...


I know the have to be 21 part, and that getting the CCW is somewhat far off, maybe even more far off with NJ being restrictive with giving out permits, but would I be justified for being in fear of my life or others with me? (I'm a skinny guy, 6', 160 pounds)



> (3) if the applicant does not reside in this State. The Chief Police Officer, or the Superintendent, as the case may be, shall cause the fingerprints of the applicant to be taken and compared with any and all records maintained by the municipality, the county in which it is located, the State Bureau of Identification and the Federal Bureau of Identification. He shall also determine and record a complete description of each handgun the applicant intends to carry.


So there needs to be a list on file of what gun(s) I would have with the NJSP? Most likely I'm going to get a Walther P99, but I still have a few months to decide.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If you do not live in NJ you have NO CHANCE of getting a CCW permit.
If you do live in NJ you have LITTLE or NO CHANCE of getting a CCW permit.
If you are driving from MA to NJ and carrying concealed, you will need a CCW permit for CT, for NY (again no chance EVER) one for NYC (different permit) and then one for NJ.
Several states recognize MA's permit, CT, NY, NJ do not.
Short answer:
Do not carry concealed in CT, NY, and NJ. The rest stops are not that bad. I live in NJ and went to school there for 25+ years. You don't even have to get out of your car to get gas.


----------



## RETCOP (Jan 16, 2005)

With the new Federal Law that was passed ?HR-218? if you are a cop you can carry across state lines , provided you have MA ccw and Cop ID. A Badge is a terrible thing to waste------use it appropriately. JUST DO NOT do STUPID.


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

Under 21 = Me not a cop (yet) I have 5 months till I am 21. So I'm kinda stuck here, I guess no CCW for me.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Doesn't NJ have a law that you can't pump your own gas?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes, that's why I had said in NJ you don't even get out of your car...NJ considers gas a HazMat and requires licensed "pumpers". Only employees of a station under the stations permit can pump gas.



badogg88";p="53468 said:


> Doesn't NJ have a law that you can't pump your own gas?


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

...NJ considers gas a HazMat and requires licensed "pumpers". Only employees of a station under the stations permit can pump gas.


What is that job title, "Liquid petroleum transfer engineer"


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think they are called "pump monkeys" at least that's what my dad called me when I was pumping gas at his c-store.



cj3441";p="53479 said:


> ...NJ considers gas a HazMat and requires licensed "pumpers". Only employees of a station under the stations permit can pump gas.
> 
> What is that job title, "Liquid petroleum transfer engineer"


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

BTW, IIRC NJ doesn't recognize FOPA either!

In addition, they only allow active (might be "on duty" only) LEOs to possess HP ammo. I recall seeing something that implied that NJ was going to prosecute visiting LEOs if they carried HP ammo!

They also have a hi-cap mag law. I was just advised by someone that queried BATFE on FOPA and hi-caps thru/in(?) states that ban hi-caps. BATFE position was that hi-caps are NOT protected under FOPA. This will give added ammo to places like NJ to prosecute people at will. [I'm hoping the recipient will scan and post the actual BATFE letter.]

So, even for LEOs, I'd be VERY careful if you had to go to/thru NJ. Most LEOs won't bust your chops, but you never know which one is the asshole (kinda like Russian Roulette).


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

They allow for FOPA BUT it has to be to the strict conditions of FOPA. The big "problem" has come about as in Boston, Albany, and Newark...whereby you FLY into NJ, gun in check in luggage, then walk to your rental car...that's NORMALLY allowed by most states under FOPA...but not in NJ, MA, and NY. The fact that you possed the firearm while walking to your car...you go to jail.



LenS";p="53498 said:


> BTW, IIRC NJ doesn't recognize FOPA either!
> 
> In addition, they only allow active (might be "on duty" only) LEOs to possess HP ammo. I recall seeing something that implied that NJ was going to prosecute visiting LEOs if they carried HP ammo!
> 
> ...


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

SOT,

I've heard similar stories of "in transit" arrests in NJ. Where you get off a plane and they make you claim your baggage and then go to the next airline to check your baggage. As soon as you claim your baggage, they allegedly arrest you for illegal possession of firearms.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

MRC, you should have emptyed a couple magazines of a ma duece into that VW that made you go to NJ anyway.


----------

